# mk1 rabbit brakes



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

So I have a westmoreland mk1 rabbit that needs work done to the brakes.
I've come to understand that...
all german rabbits have the ATE brake booster 
and 
all the westmoreland rabbits have the Bendix style booster.
The german rabbits have a brake light switch off the master cylinder
the westmoreland rabbits have a brake light switch off the pedal
and that there's 2 types of proportioning valves. one style is cylindrical and goes in-line in the hard lines off the master cylinder
the other is a box style thing that is placed way down on the chassis leg...

I guess my question is really about parts compatibility and interchangeablity.

I hear that some westmoreland rabbits can take the ATE booster from a later model cabriolet and it will mount up fine on the firewall. is the attachment to the pedal the same? can I still use my westy pedals?
If I do that, can I swap to a mk2/mk3 style master cylinder? (considering my westy rabbit has a brake light switch like a mk2 style)
I'd like to find all new parts back to front but from what I hear the bendix style westy boosters are crappy....
I guess I'm trying to re-ask this question
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4375408
anyone have any insight on this?




_Modified by BellCityDubber at 3:21 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: mk1 rabbit brakes (BellCityDubber)*

to answer my own question

Found This
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1849689
mentions use of rocco 2 pedals, 85+ cabby booster, and later style master cylinders


----------



## SilverShareHolder (Mar 18, 2019)

BellCityDubber said:


> So I have a westmoreland mk1 rabbit that needs work done to the brakes.
> I've come to understand that...
> all german rabbits have the ATE brake booster
> and
> ...


My 83 Westmorland doesn't have any brake booster


BellCityDubber said:


> So I have a westmoreland mk1 rabbit that needs work done to the brakes.
> I've come to understand that...
> all german rabbits have the ATE brake booster
> and
> ...


I have an 83 Westmorland but it doesn't have any brake booster at all. Can I retrofit one? Would it be beneficial to do so? VW mguy told me he had never seen one that didn't come from the factory with one


----------

